# What was a gold standard x-over to use with the Art Series?



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been pondering this for quite some time… Being a child of the original gunmetal PowerClass series, and absolutely loving the built-in crossovers that they had, I have been afraid to use any of my art amps… Well I'm not in the situation to use any of them now… But when it comes the time what external active powered crossover should I use for low and high pass? was there a favorite that you guys had back then that would match and exceed the built-in crossovers that I became so used to in the PowerClass? if I remember correctly they were Lynkwitz Riley Butterworth or something of that sort 24 or 18db per octave on the lowpasses and 12 on the highpass if remember correctly LOL!! I am very sorry for butchering the terminology, and I'm not making fun of it. Rather I am making fun of myself because I knew it my heart back then, each specs for each hand. I do remember them having SN ratio of 115 and .02THD though and can recall most of their dimensions and fuse sizes LOL. . I remember that some of the amps had 12 DB on the front channels or whatnot and others at the steeper for the low pass. All I know is that they did their job exceedingly well no highs got through low pass and on the high pass just enough bass was allowed through to smooth over the transition seamlessly! I would love to know what your choice of an external crossover that would match and exceed that for the arts as for them to deliver like the powerclass did and exceed them I would definitely need a good crossover. I have never heard an art amp yet have collected quite a few LOL!! Purely out of reverence and respect for the forefathers of my power classes. And their physical beauty and water cooling uniqueness etc 

Actually I lied, I did hear arts in other set ups back then, but the closest I came to running them in my vehicle was tapping them for water cooling, getting all the plumbing set up and then realizing that the seller sold me and a dead a404 with one channel working and dead a1200 LOL! those were the amps that came mummified… Wrapped in a roll of duct tape with no packaging LOL let me tell you I was not laughing back then! It was my fault for not benching them first prior to spending days setting them up for water cooling!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

most people used Audio Control products back then depending on their need.
2xs...24sx...the EQX was always one of my favorites.

Also PPI had its own sweet "in dash" crossover that matched its PAR-225.

Coustic also had a nice piece...i forget the model number.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great! Thank you! I love audio control, especially their SPL meters and I recall hearing their epicenter. I think that will be my choice when I get my arts out of hibernation.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

PPI had a few in-dash units, the OMX-432, a four-way, the FRX-322, a dual two-way/three-way, and the EPX-205, a two-way, that were really nice. The only (somewhat) negatives about them is you either needed to buy the din cables that go into the amps, or din-to-rca adapters. They also had the trunk mounts, the FRX-456 four-way and the EPX-223, a three-way. All very nice units. As miniSQ said, the Audiocontrol units were very nice too. Any of those units are really awesome and flexible, so all are good choices.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks man! I just looked up on audio controls site and am very impressed. It looks like they are still oldschool? The 6XS not only has that 24dB/octave crossover but a line driver and remote bass throttle control!! Wow I wish I had paid more attention to them back then. I used a cheap crossfire (a company i do like) crossover for my soundstream references, I wish I had access to and funds for the audio controls back then. they are very nice.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Sony XEC-1000 and Clarion MCD700x, MCD4070, MCD4070EX are all 4 way active and period correct. They have 18dB slope on the sub, but if you can live with that they will get the job done and look cool doing it. These things are the size of an amp and built like tanks.


----------



## RollinSingle (Jul 30, 2012)

When I was running my art series amps I used a harman kardon crossover, worked well. I will try and dig up the model. Cxo-1, 3 way crossover


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

MACS said:


> Sony XEC-1000 and Clarion MCD700x, MCD4070, MCD4070EX are all 4 way active and period correct. They have 18dB slope on the sub, but if you can live with that they will get the job done and look cool doing it. These things are the size of an amp and built like tanks.


Those Sony's are BEAUTIFUL! They were great crossovers, but they are like gold on eBay....


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> most people used Audio Control products back then depending on their need.
> 2xs...24sx...the EQX was always one of my favorites.
> 
> Also PPI had its own sweet "in dash" crossover that matched its PAR-225.
> ...


You mean this PPI xover?
Sounds like exactly what you're looking for Mike.
Pm me.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...r-w-plug-rare-original-mounting-brackets.html

And here's a link to the cables:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sac...ml?_nkw=din+to+rca&_arr=1&_armi=Dolls+&+Bears

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

I am with Micksh. If you have the dash space, use the PPI in-dash stuff. The cable adapters are not that bad. Plus you can use phantom power to eliminate having to run separate power cables to them.  And they look and sound good.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, thanks guys! Brett if I was not a little hard up on money right now I would take that off your hands! I am trying my darndest not to make any purchases though for a while LOL darn house bills! I am still in the first few years phase of trying to pay down fixup work that I had to do and it sucks to say the least LOL! thank you so much for all the suggestions, the Clarion is beautiful so is the Sony! I remember back in earlier 2000 seeing the big Sony mobile ES amp at the local trade table of the audio shop and it was beautiful weighed a ton! boy I miss the amps made of solid cast metal, not the stamped stuff of today! I think out of all of them the six channel audio control will be what I will use though although each recommended will be better in its own way! There's just something about audio control being that their SA SPL meter was always my favorite… one day I really want to own one too with that one 60 DB capable Mike. If I ever do build my dream SPL truck it will be in the mid 150s to mayyybe scraping a 157ish and that would be plenty!!! Speaking of SPL cure go getting sidetracked again, but for me, 130's are awesome, 140's are crazy and my ideal capable to satisfy every bit of bass head in me, 150's are a barrier far and few and difficult to reach and insane, and 160 is like a 10 or 8 second drag pure insanity, I can't fathom how some of these guys are doing in the 60s without walls these days, and they finally broke 180…nuts nuts nuts


----------

